# Shipping or not.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi all astute readers/members. Over the years I and others have posted on many threads with regards to sending house lots of furniture/collectables etc. Not Balakbayan boxes to the Philippines and the savings or no.(shipping container) I am well aware that all my white goods will have a limited if not short life running on 60 Hertz so would not bother and buy new there, so yes some big outlays.
My question is as follows, if I dump/sell most of my junk in Oz and ship the necessities in Balakbayan boxes, say 20. Then set up a 3/4 bedroom house in PH with furniture/ white goods and the trappings one buys to live a middle of the road western standard how much will it cost?
I am sure many if not most started from scratch and have some idea. I have postulated figures before based on our experience setting up a condo and looking at costs over my time spent in PH. but not the permanent transition.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

I think shipping furniture etc here is probably not economically viable Steve. We had little furniture in Thailand but many houselhold goods, linen etc. We BB these items and I would think that would be best for you IMO.
We set up the house (3rb) not totally but 80% and as much as we needed to do at this stage, for 200k pesos. That got us 2 queen beds, standing lamps, side tables, dining table, fridge, lounge, coffee table, great curve tv, washing machine, outdoor furniture, dresser for Pre and a few other odds and ends.
We did not buy 'flash' but what we got (except for the lounge) was quite acceptable. I would suggest that 300k will get you very nicely set up very nicely. 
If you do not have a place already, be warned that finding decent accommodation here is not easy, viz why we ended up buying as opposed to renting. Taking care of their properties is not high on the hit parade here!!!
Getting furniture is your lease problem Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> I think shipping furniture etc here is probably not economically viable Steve. We had little furniture in Thailand but many houselhold goods, linen etc. We BB these items and I would think that would be best for you IMO.
> We set up the house (3rb) not totally but 80% and as much as we needed to do at this stage, for 200k pesos. That got us 2 queen beds, standing lamps, side tables, dining table, fridge, lounge, coffee table, great curve tv, washing machine, outdoor furniture, dresser for Pre and a few other odds and ends.
> We did not buy 'flash' but what we got (except for the lounge) was quite acceptable. I would suggest that 300k will get you very nicely set up very nicely.
> If you do not have a place already, be warned that finding decent accommodation here is not easy, viz why we ended up buying as opposed to renting. Taking care of their properties is not high on the hit parade here!!!
> Getting furniture is your lease problem Steve.


I would agree. Have garage sales where you are and dump all you can. The extra $$$ comes in handy as you can buy new items here for not too much. Going back 15 years now when costs were less; I think we furnished the house for around P25,000 but a lot was already existing from before marriage.

A lot is going to depend on the type furnishings you would want. You can spend a fortune at shopping mall furniture stores or pick up pieces at other stores for a fraction of the cost. Many people like the native/tropical island type furniture and that lowers the cost as well. I have found that the Lazada online store to be a good place to order reliable products and that saves traveling all over looking. We've used them for everything from air conditioners to bottles of honey to put on toast-no regrets so far.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I got rid of most everything and shipped 11 BB boxes. I do miss my living room furniture but it would have cost too much to ship it. I gave it to my daughter and it should last her forever (we bought it in 1987, lifetime warranty).

On the smaller stuff, like kitchen appliances and tools, I say BB box all of it. Whatever you have is better than what you will get here and any amount of time you use it will be worth it. Every time I cook I miss having quality gear. I wish I sent my chainsaw, and cordless drill & sawzall.

For furniture I started at Unitop and bought a house full of c*ap. Appliances came from Imperial. After 5 years almost all of it is still serviceable. Big stuff like aircon, fridge, tv, even fans all came from Imperial and all of it still works. The Unitop furniture got me started, but we keep talking about getting better stuff... just have not gotten around to it yet. The 2 burner hob is the 'biggest' thing we have had to replace so far, later I found repair parts and fixed the old one.

To outfit a 1 bedroom house, with office, cost me under $2,000 (USD) 5 years ago. I shipped dishes, pans, knives, and bath towels (ain't giving up my porcelain, Chantal, and Sabtiers). It is fun buying all of it - if you like to shop - and I do. Kind of odd... oh, I need a water pitcher, spatula, flatware, dart board... it is surprising how much you need to buy ha ha


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

I use Lazada for some items, but have stayed away from furniture, can buy it at the same price or better here and there is free delivery and the big thing - installation. I get a headache attaching a screw to something and let's not go near nails and hammers!!!


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

We shipped a lot of stuff in BB boxes inc our very big JVC CRT TV ! Which had sentimental value for the wife
As it was the first thing she bought when she got a job with the Southampton General Hospital as a receptionist
And that was 12 years ago And it still works today ! In fact its the one we watch.
We shipped the wifes collection of hundreds minature ceramic shoes and various other collectables.
And only 2 were broken on arrival.
We also shipped things we use for cooking inc george foreman grills, blenders,coffee machine toaster etc.
PC and monitor ,
Everything still works to this day .
On arrival here in 2011 we bought a new 3 pc suite with 2 tables and new bed,ready to go into our new house which we had built at a cost of 1.2 million pesos,we have since improved things such as new folding front gates st the front of the compound, a new roof for the car port, we often use Lazeda but the prices there vary a great deal for the same items, and the buy one get free things are often more expensive than buying a single item.
We have found its best to use places like Robinsons Handyman for tools etc lighting as the staff know us and are very helpful, i tend to ignore cdr king as trying to actually buy anything there takes 20 mins to wake up the staff.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tukaram said:


> I got rid of most everything and shipped 11 BB boxes. I do miss my living room furniture but it would have cost too much to ship it. I gave it to my daughter and it should last her forever (we bought it in 1987, lifetime warranty).
> 
> On the smaller stuff, like kitchen appliances and tools, I say BB box all of it. Whatever you have is better than what you will get here and any amount of time you use it will be worth it. Every time I cook I miss having quality gear. I wish I sent my chainsaw, and cordless drill & sawzall.
> 
> ...


If you ever get up by Angeles City, go to the duty free stores on Clark Air Base. 
You'll find just about everything you can think of.


----------



## bmays1969 (Aug 12, 2017)

bigpearl said:


> Hi all astute readers/members. Over the years I and others have posted on many threads with regards to sending house lots of furniture/collectables etc. Not Balakbayan boxes to the Philippines and the savings or no.(shipping container) I am well aware that all my white goods will have a limited if not short life running on 60 Hertz so would not bother and buy new there, so yes some big outlays.
> 
> My question is as follows, if I dump/sell most of my junk in Oz and ship the necessities in Balakbayan boxes, say 20. Then set up a 3/4 bedroom house in PH with furniture/ white goods and the trappings one buys to live a middle of the road western standard how much will it cost?
> 
> ...




We are moving next year and i have looked at all my major appliances. Most nowdays inc tv’s are 110-240v 50/60 hz. So i dont see the issue. Looking at 20ft container prices to see whether its worth it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Hi all astute readers/members. Over the years I and others have posted on many threads with regards to sending house lots of furniture/collectables etc. Not Balakbayan boxes to the Philippines and the savings or no.(shipping container) I am well aware that all my white goods will have a limited if not short life running on 60 Hertz so would not bother and buy new there, so yes some big outlays.
> My question is as follows, if I dump/sell most of my junk in Oz and ship the necessities in Balakbayan boxes, say 20. Then set up a 3/4 bedroom house in PH with furniture/ white goods and the trappings one buys to live a middle of the road western standard how much will it cost?
> I am sure many if not most started from scratch and have some idea. I have postulated figures before based on our experience setting up a condo and looking at costs over my time spent in PH. but not the permanent transition.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I got rid of everything big and shipped around 30 boxes, I think.

For new furnishings, how much you spend will also depend on if you are thinking long term purchase (better quality) or just get-me-by short term. Also depends on how big you are! Most Filipino style furniture like sofas does not fit me well because I am 6'2". We bought an decent but smallish sofa set for about p20k when we moved into our first house, but when we bought our new house I paid about p85k for a 3 seater and 2 seater set of full recliners. So far they have done well for us and I hope they will last a long time.

I think Mogo is in the ball park with his numbers. It is fairly easy to make a list of what you will need and assign a ballpark figure to each item. If you need to buy any air cons, that brings up the cost too.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bmays1969 said:


> We are moving next year and i have looked at all my major appliances. Most nowdays inc tv’s are 110-240v 50/60 hz. So i dont see the issue. Looking at 20ft container prices to see whether its worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Electronic items yes, including TV's, laptops etc. However, this is not the case for any electrical equipment using motors or compressors. Hence, washing machines, fridges, air con units, power tools etc., will not be 50/60Hz. If they are 50Hz devices they will run faster on 60Hz and eventually will suffer premature failure.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks to all for your input, differing views with lots of thoughts and info, again thanks.
Dave (hogrider) many of our power tools and kitchen appliances are rated 220-240 volts 50/60 cycles, to me it looks good for shipping, what are your thoughts? 
Boxes seem like a good way to go especially if I can avail the tax/duty free side with an SRRV.
I know from experience setting up our condo cost PHP 250K plus without beds etc , that was only an 85M2 unit with 2 bedrooms and a maids quarters,,,,,,, our junk room at 6ft x 8ft.
My research with shipping to date: Purchase an in service 20ft container (to be kept for storage) load myself, manifest myself, delivery/pickup/insurance landed in nth Luzon, includes crane for placement on our property, does not include brown paper bags though. AU 14K app. about PHP 520K.
We would still need to sell lots of stuff in OZ as one 20ft container holds little, have done this before with 2 containers but only internally in OZ. and half the price including buying, freight and cranes, 18 tons last time.
Selling most things second hand hold little value/fire sale, better prices if one has all day/months to get rid of it, we certainly don't at this time. Our thoughts at this stage is trying to sell our junk, get what we can, lose I am sure, spend AU 2, 3, 4K sending boxes then spend, I estimate AU 20 to 25k buying what suits our needs/wants, perhaps we are extravagant but why retire with less comforts and wants. At the end of the day most will be new and as the old saying goes "a change is as good as a holiday".
Out with the old in with the new,,,,,, mostly.

Certainly living is simpler and cheaper in PH. Unfortunately I have perhaps expensive tastes and needs, we are all different. Perhaps lazy/sentimental to offload all our junk in OZ. Time will tell, stay tuned.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks to all for your input, differing views with lots of thoughts and info, again thanks.
> Dave (hogrider) many of our power tools and kitchen appliances are rated 220-240 volts 50/60 cycles, to me it looks good for shipping, what are your thoughts?
> Boxes seem like a good way to go especially if I can avail the tax/duty free side with an SRRV.
> I know from experience setting up our condo cost PHP 250K plus without beds etc , that was only an 85M2 unit with 2 bedrooms and a maids quarters,,,,,,, our junk room at 6ft x 8ft.
> ...


Hi Steve, it's correct that some more modern power tools may be 50/60Hz. Clearly, if labelled so then they are. Just double check everything before sending.

We decided against shipping any of our furniture. Costs of shipping was more than it was worth. We also took the view, that we wanted a totally fresh start. We just shipped personal stuff via BB boxes.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Hi Steve, it's correct that some more modern power tools may be 50/60Hz. Clearly, if labelled so then they are. Just double check everything before sending.
> 
> A totally fresh start is good with a new house but replacing power tools, memorabilia, artworks, kitchen gadgets and personal wants I see can be sent in BB's and really the rest is replaceable at cost. As others say and I also see AU 12 to 14K buys a lot of furniture and white goods but not all, as said out with the old in with the new.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

This is very accurate and exactly what we found. My other half is very small, so the Filipino size is fine. I inherited a Lazy Boy with the property we bought, got it recovered for 5k and it is just sooo comfortable. I cant sit on the other one, it bottoms out! and I am a long way from a big person.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

I shipped everything. We had a beautifully furnished home in Massachusetts all set up for the rest of our lives...just the way we wanted it. lol Life got in the way and we had to move back to the PI to raise her 8 and 13 year old grandchildren. One of those things...We shipped everything in a 40' container. cost around 11K USD and we were exempted from taxes / fees from the PI because the bride is a returning dual citizen. It is very comforting to have all of our "stuff" with us including all of my tools...Only thing I didn't bring was my lift. We are very comfortable and having our personal gear with us plays a part. I would do it again if I had too and there is no question that the stuff from the states is superior to what is available here even factoring in the shipping costs.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I gave my furniture to my daughter and wished I shipped it - regardless of the cost. I bought it in 1987, it has a lifetime warranty, and I like it. I wish I had it with me. Such is life ha ha.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Came with just my checked airline baggage and carry on. 

Had one suitcase a little overweight so I paid a slight penalty. I will have my daughter ship one BB box with my dive gear that would not fit. Some of the stuff I brought in my checked baggage was consumables. I have bought a few clothes here as what I brought was worn but I have only bought what I threw away.

All my stuff was either given to my kids or I have some winter stuff in storage back home just in case I need to go home in the winter. 

It is quite liberating to travel extremely light.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Hi all astute readers/members. Over the years I and others have posted on many threads with regards to sending house lots of furniture/collectables etc. Not Balakbayan boxes to the Philippines and the savings or no.(shipping container) I am well aware that all my white goods will have a limited if not short life running on 60 Hertz so would not bother and buy new there, so yes some big outlays.
> My question is as follows, if I dump/sell most of my junk in Oz and ship the necessities in Balakbayan boxes, say 20. Then set up a 3/4 bedroom house in PH with furniture/ white goods and the trappings one buys to live a middle of the road western standard how much will it cost?
> I am sure many if not most started from scratch and have some idea. I have postulated figures before based on our experience setting up a condo and looking at costs over my time spent in PH. but not the permanent transition.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


One problem that has arisen since we purchased the bed Steve, make sure you measure your mattress and the area inside the bed if buying from Dept. store. There is virtually no extra area to allow making the bed without having to be a sumo wrestler, as the mattress is jammed in tight. Also found it necessary to put extra screws in the corners as the first time I sat on it, it slumped - no smart jokes gents!!!!


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> I gave my furniture to my daughter and wished I shipped it - regardless of the cost. I bought it in 1987, it has a lifetime warranty, and I like it. I wish I had it with me. Such is life ha ha.


Yeah Tim, Quality, it is a bit howdy doodie here


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

So guys/gals I am looking at my Bosch dish washer in OZ and replacing it in PH. new OZ was AU 1k, the cost in PH for the same item is 3K plus,,,,,, some PHP110K. Our hifi and surround sound is not available over the counter in PH and has to be imported and at what cost? Not ventured there yet. Sell it here and get 2 bob and a bottle of beer. New start or smart start?
Rebaqshratz. raises the questions in his post. Sitting on the fence with this.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> hogrider said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Steve, it's correct that some more modern power tools may be 50/60Hz. Clearly, if labelled so then they are. Just double check everything before sending.
> ...


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> So guys/gals I am looking at my Bosch dish washer in OZ and replacing it in PH. new OZ was AU 1k, the cost in PH for the same item is 3K plus,,,,,, some PHP110K. Our hifi and surround sound is not available over the counter in PH and has to be imported and at what cost? Not ventured there yet. Sell it here and get 2 bob and a bottle of beer. New start or smart start?
> Rebaqshratz. raises the questions in his post. Sitting on the fence with this.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Along with the BB boxes we did also buy new from Dubai and ship here, our Bosch ceramic hob, oven and extractor hood. They are one of the few quality brands that are 50/60 Hz. Also a 65" Samsung 4K UHD Curved screen TV, as they are so much cheaper in Dubai.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

hogrider said:


> Electronic items yes, including TV's, laptops etc. However, this is not the case for any electrical equipment using motors or compressors. Hence, washing machines, fridges, air con units, power tools etc., will not be 50/60Hz. If they are 50Hz devices they will run faster on 60Hz and eventually will suffer premature failure.


I think this has already happened to me - 'premature failure' is what my wife calls it!!!
Haha


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Along with the BB boxes we did also buy new from Dubai and ship here, our Bosch ceramic hob, oven and extractor hood. They are one of the few quality brands that are 50/60 Hz. Also a 65" Samsung 4K UHD Curved screen TV, as they are so much cheaper in Dubai.


Hey Dave, if I could bring all the tools and equipment I wanted to, there would be a tonne or two, have to rationalise and only bring what I might/will use and not what I think is needed or nice to have just in case, things we use once a year but if you don't have it there are alternatives always.
If you don't mind me asking what visa are you or did you arrive with to be able to import new items and were you slugged with taxes and duties?
As stated in other posts I want to avail the 7K US duty free import for household goods (SRRV) but know da*n well if inspected we will be in trouble even with second hand stuff. Your thoughts?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Hey Dave, if I could bring all the tools and equipment I wanted to, there would be a tonne or two, have to rationalise and only bring what I might/will use and not what I think is needed or nice to have just in case, things we use once a year but if you don't have it there are alternatives always.
> If you don't mind me asking what visa are you or did you arrive with to be able to import new items and were you slugged with taxes and duties?
> As stated in other posts I want to avail the 7K US duty free import for household goods (SRRV) but know da*n well if inspected we will be in trouble even with second hand stuff. Your thoughts?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Hi Steve
I am on a Balikbayan Privilege. They stamped my passport on arrival at Manila airport. We have sent several BB boxes in the past and have never paid any import duty or taxes. Same for our earlier shipment of kitchen equipment and TV etc. Our latest batch of BB boxes is scheduled to arrive here mid Feb. Give you an update then.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

FYI - a lot of your tools will start to rust here even when kept inside. I have some tools that were 40+ years old and never had a speck of rust on them. After shipping them here they developed surface rust after a year. They are still usable but makes me sad.

So if you have anything you do not think you will use that often and you might return to your home country later and would use there, I would say don't send them.

Oh, and if you live near family they will always want to borrow them. :smash:


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep said:


> FYI - a lot of your tools will start to rust here even when kept inside. I have some tools that were 40+ years old and never had a speck of rust on them. After shipping them here they developed surface rust after a year. They are still usable but makes me sad.
> 
> So if you have anything you do not think you will use that often and you might return to your home country later and would use there, I would say don't send them.
> 
> Oh, and if you live near family they will always want to borrow them. :smash:


All good points Zep especially as we are on the beach right down to the high tide mark, access from rear. WD 40, Inox and perhaps a simple diesel spray from a spritzer, have to remember this.
I don't loan my tools, car, partner or money period.
Thanks for the pointers Zep.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

